# Monavie



## JMK (Oct 11, 2007)

Good Morning:I am IBS-C for 20 years, and am having a lot of problems with it like ususal. I take stool softeners and a powder lax, but not helping. I have come accross a product Monavie and was wondering if anyone has used it for IBS-C and there results.Thanks


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

what exactly is monavie? from looking it up briefly looks like a herbal type drink.... is it used as a laxative? never heard of it.Lori


----------



## soundmonavieguy (Dec 10, 2007)

I apologise for the late reply to this post. I only joined today. I am an independent distributor for Monavie and have had encouraging feedback from no less than five people who are using Monavie.I cannot give a precise medical opinion on this matter for legal reasons no less but can confirm that the feedback I am getting has been wonderful. If you would like more information then please get in touch with me. I would be glad to be of assistance.


----------



## soundmonavieguy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello Lori. I hope this is of interest to you. Monavie the new super food containing 19 fruits in a health drink. drink one to two ounces a day. The benefits from eating and drinking healthy are endless. And, according to Dr. Nicholas Perricone, some foods can be eaten to help you look and age better! He wrote a book on the acai berry and all of its health benefits.If you need any more information email me at [email protected]


----------



## slay (Jan 29, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. It just seems like everyone that speaks highly of it are making a profit off of it. Has Monavie helped anyone with their IBS symptoms (this is directed to people that aren't selling the product)?


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

I used Monavie for two months and it did not help at all. It's not bad for you, it's just juice. Very, very expensive juice. You'd get a better deal and results just as good by drinking some Pom.


----------



## slay (Jan 29, 2008)

artjunky said:


> I used Monavie for two months and it did not help at all. It's not bad for you, it's just juice. Very, very expensive juice. You'd get a better deal and results just as good by drinking some Pom.


Thanks for the reply back artjunky. It is expensive and that is why I wanted to get others opinions on it before I purchased it.


----------



## Sandra Roboert (Dec 3, 2010)

I am also a good reviewer of MonaVie juice are produce to provide you all the need to keep your body fit and hygienic.


----------



## GAgirl (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, if you notice the person who started the topic and the people gushing about the product are all new members. It's just an expensive fruit cocktail. The acai berry is supposedly the new "super fruit" and it seems more a marketing ploy than anything. I've read that it's got about the same nutritious benefits as a blueberry. People will try to make you think anything to make money.


----------

